# Protocolo X10



## cmarino (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro.

Quiero hacer una aplicacion que encienda la cafetera a determinada hora y la apague asi mismo. Se me ha dicho que con el protocolo x10 es posible, pero no conozco mucho del tema. Me gustaria que me enseñaran como funciona, como realizo la aplicacion, etc.

Muchas Gracias de antemano.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

Si solo quieres hacer una especie de temporizador que la encienda a una hora y la apague a otra (con horas fijas), olvídate de X11s y cosas raras. Solo necesitas un temporizador al que le puedas programar dos horas para que de la alarma, y en cada alarma conmutas algún dispositivo de control, como un ff con un relé o algo similar.


----------



## cmarino (Dic 6, 2009)

Negativo Parcero. Creo que no explique bien, es que quien controla la hora y todo eso, es un ordenador. Por eso me han dicho que tiene que ser el protocolo x10.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

Ahora si.
Con buscar "x10 pic" en Google sale bastante información interesante. ¿Probaste a hacerlo?
Y aunque uses un CI especializado sin un microcontrolador, la información te puede servir igualmente.
Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola, si el que controla el tiempo es una computadora, igualmente no necesitas el protocolo. Te haria falta si tenes el pc en una habitación, la cafetera en otra y no queres usar cables ni radiofrecuencia para comunicarlos.

saludos


----------

